# what does this mean please?



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

I just had a message pop up on my fire saying "you may have a virus" and giving me the option to check ...I didn't know what it was about so clicked the "no thanks box. I had enabled the third party apps thing in settings because I was going to buy the dolphin browser , could I have a virus ? how would I know ? I am.very confused now and worried something has gone wrong ! help !


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like an app trying to get you to click on them.

Actual anti-virus software will tell you something very specific (you are infected with virus/worm/trojan XYZ) not just "you may have a virus."su

Were you surfing around the web when you saw this?


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

jabeard said:


> Sounds like an app trying to get you to click on them.
> 
> Actual anti-virus software will tell you something very specific (you are infected with virus/worm/trojan XYZ) not just "you may have a virus."su
> 
> Were you surfing around the web when you saw this?


yes I was surfing at the time. I have just had a look in the app store and see they have antivirus apps do you think I should get one? 
thanks


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah, that kind of pop-up is a fairly standard malware tactic. They just stick some Javascript code on the page to pop up the scary message, so you'll download their application, which might just be okay, but often actually isn't above board itself.

I'm not very knowledgeable about Fire vulnerabilities in particular, but I found this article you might want to check out:

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/do-you-need-antivirus-on-android/


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

jabeard said:


> Ah, that kind of pop-up is a fairly standard malware tactic. They just stick some Javascript code on the page to pop up the scary message, so you'll download their application, which might just be okay, but often actually isn't above board itself.
> 
> I'm not very knowledgeable about Fire vulnerabilities in particular, but I found this article you might want to check out:
> 
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/do-you-need-antivirus-on-android/


Omg thank goodness I didn't click on that link. this has scared the heebie geebies out of me and I think I will get some security. That article is brilliant ! thanks very much.


----------



## Letty (Dec 28, 2012)

I just got the free avast security app as recommended by the article and also an anti virus free one so I feel better now !


----------



## jabeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad to help.


----------

